# Shoalwater cat / Explorer / JH Performance ????



## MissionBay (Jun 29, 2007)

I've been out of fishing for the last 4 years and ready to start plugging again. I'm looking for the perfect in both worlds! Shallow but will run across the bay on a windy day.
I have looked at a 21 shoalwater cat, 21 & 23 Explorer, and a 21 JH Performance. 
I like them all with the cat being at the top and the other 2 about equal.
Any suggestions or other boats?
It looks like Im looking at a 2006 - 2009 model range for the money I have to spend.


----------



## KeithR (Jan 30, 2006)

I sold my 21 shoalcat after ownning it for a year. It was a well built, solid boat and i have nothing bad to say about it. It was good at what it was designed for which was run shallow. It was not a big water boat, it was rough in head on chop. Waves will brake over the bow if anchored with rollers or chop as it does not have much bow lift. I just purchased a B240 JH and could not be happier and no comparison in overall performance. I think it really depends on your application which is best. As for the explorer i will never own another tunnel v, you give up too much in performance as opposed to what you gain. I owned a tunnel v for 10 years. My .02.


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

KeithR said:


> I sold my 21 shoalcat after ownining it for a year. It was a well built solid boat and i have nothing bad to say about it. It was good at what it was designed for which run shallow. It was not a big water boat it was rough in head chop. Waves will brake over the bow if anchored in the with rollers or chop as it does not have much bow lift. I just purchased a B240 JH and could not be happier and no comparison in overall performance. I think it really depends on your application which is best. As for the explorer i will never own another own another tunnel v you give up too much in performance as opposed to what you gain. I owned a tunnel v for 10 years. My .02.


The 23 cat we have is nothing like what you say about the 21. Can run into a 30 mph wind and stay dry. And the turn around and run In 8" of water if needed. Water doesn't come over with the PP down either.


----------



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

I


----------



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

My opinion I wouldn't buy a boat less than 23' anymore. Unless it was just a "scooter" type boat.


----------



## Capt. Greg Brewer (Jun 7, 2007)

*Best of both worlds*

There is always a trade off between running skinny and running rough bays. If your going to run East Galveston or West Matagorda (bigger Bays) I would look at the JH 21 or 24. If real skinny water is a must then maybe a cat boat.

I am running the new JH Outlaw 23 foot cat and it does both really well.

If you have any question feel free to call or want a demo ride...

Good Luck

Capt. Greg Brewer 832-435-3020

www.brewersguideservice.com


----------



## Cmac4075 (Dec 3, 2012)

The outlaw is very nice. Handles well, top speed is gonna be 52-53 whether you put at 250-300 on it. That being said, not in his year range nor price range I would think. 
Very true about the shoal cat. If you want a bigger water boat, get the 23. It is good in rougher water like matty west and also going to be skinny. Fast boat if you rig it right. 
JH performance, good boat. Not very skinny, but comfortable, dry, and smooth. John and the boys are great to deal with as well. I will never knock JH in any way. 
Don't rule out Trans.
If it were my choice for an all around boat though, it is the 23' ShoalCat hands down. 
I have been in every one of these and currently run a shoal cat. Not the 23, but will be when it is time to trade mine in. 
Explorer...... No thanks. Just my opinion. When you hang that V front on a sandbar, the way it comes back into the tunnel, it just is hung. Period. Gonna work your tail off getting it off that sandbar!!
Not knocking anyone here. Just this guys opinion from riding in each of these boats on several occasions. 


--We are truly blessed to have access to this wonderful sport! Give thanks!


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Tran's 22SE is a sweet boat....I personally have an SVT, but I would take a look at that if I were not partial.

Five


----------



## HogJaw (Feb 13, 2011)

Haynie 21' Super Cat!


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

HogJaw said:


> Haynie 21' Super Cat!


No used Supercats out yet.


----------



## byte-me (Aug 25, 2012)

I have a Pathfinder 22'-0 with a 200 HPDI runs great, live wells, rod lockers and 500 amp stereo...... no wounder I don't catch any fish....! Dam Stereo...!


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Mission you need to determine first and foremost what you define as shallow. I have a B240 JH and have fished out of a 23' Shoalwater cat. A lot of people think the JH and explorer are basically the same boats and that is wrong. The JH is not a tunnel V like the Explorer is. The JH is MUCH faster by at least 10 mph and probably closer to 15-20 on average.

I do believe that you ought to seriously look at the 24 JH instead of the 21. Being used, the price difference isn't going to be that much but the ride will be better in the 24.

Between the JH and Shoalwater I go back to my first comment...find out what you define shallow as. I can get my JH up with 4 or 5 guys and gear in knee deep water. If it is knee deep I am wade fishing. I have run it across some stuff that was shallow enough that the prop wash looked more muddy but I don't like doing that for 2 reasons - if you stop you aren't getting back up on plane and more than likely sooner or later you are going to tear something up running that shallow. Also, I value my motor too much to shove that much mud up the intakes.

The shoalwater will run shallower but it is not near as smooth, comfortable and dry as the JH. Because my definition of shallow (for getting up on plane not just running) is knee deep I will take the smooth comfortable dry ride every day of the week. When I fished on the Shoalwater I was really looking forward to it because I have read on here about how those cats eat up the rough stuff and wanted to see first hand how they handled it. 

The day fishing out of Bay Flats lodge in a 23 shoalwater cat it was blowing hard so it would be a good day to compare. On the way out the guide hugged the shorelines to stay out of it as much as possible. On the way back he cut across the bay to save time. Needless to say this is where I gathered my opinion of the "eats up rough stuff from cats" opinion. This was the second cat style boat that I had been on and neither one was a smooth as the JH. 

Again, the Shoalwater will definitely get up more shallow. This is why I said you need to determine your definition of shallow and style of fishing because each boat has it's place.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

A buddy of mine runs the same boat as Spots and Dots, I've been on a guide's 23 Shoal Cat, if you're running across open bays to me the JH hands down. No, you won't run in 8"s, but when you can run across a bay at 40mph in a 20mph wind and not get soaked that's a major plus to me.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

For shallow and big water......The Tran Sport 22 SE CANNOT be beat IMO.
The only thing similar is the Shallow Sport 24 Mod-V.
Yes there are boats that run shallower, (not much) but mine is the best of both worlds.
Both are Tunnel V, that do not spin around on you.
At least I have never spun mine and I'm on my second Transport in almost 10 years. My cousin has the 24 Mod v. 
I have chased reds in the marsh in mine and crossed big water going to the jetties many times and from galston to east bay..
I have also anchored in the ship channel drum fishing many times.
It dont get bigger swells in a bay.


----------



## FISHIN COUG (Sep 28, 2004)

MB, here is a copy & paste of what I posted on another thread about my 23 SC. Btw...this boat definitely needs trim tabs to help it run smoother & dryer.

ODS, it all depends on when & how you truly want to fish. All boats mentioned are great boats & in one way or the other will work for our bay system. I bought my boat, a 23 Shoalwater Cat bc I wanted to run shallow, I wanted a smooth & dry ride in the chop that plagues our bays while hauling ***, & a boat made for a fisherman (plenty of room for my rods, gear, two live wells, etc...). I fished everyday this week & I have been able to put my boat in at Fatboys & run accross Jones when other boats second guessed themselves. I sat at the dock & watched others change their minds. Earlier in the week when the water was blown out I was able to get in & out of areas where most boats wouldn't & run accross the bay in stuff wind & chop at 40 mph & not get wet at all. I've run my boat offshore in 1 footers & been ok. I don't jetty fish much at all so I don't really care how it handles rollers. I have taken a 4 foot wave over the bow & it sucked. I have been on Thomas B's 24'11" Haynie cat & that is a bad *** boat too. His layout is awesome & the boat rides really well. Do your research & if you want to take a ride shoot me a pm. GL.... PR


----------



## LonestarFenceCo.com (Jul 17, 2011)

JH all day long! Takes big water like a champ and goes as shallow as you need to. John and Bob at Sport Marine are the best guys in the boat business, that I've dealt with.


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

FISHIN COUG said:


> MB, here is a copy & paste of what I posted on another thread about my 23 SC. Btw...this boat definitely needs trim tabs to help it run smoother & dryer.
> 
> ODS, it all depends on when & how you truly want to fish. All boats mentioned are great boats & in one way or the other will work for our bay system. I bought my boat, a 23 Shoalwater Cat bc I wanted to run shallow, I wanted a smooth & dry ride in the chop that plagues our bays while hauling ***, & a boat made for a fisherman (plenty of room for my rods, gear, two live wells, etc...). I fished everyday this week & I have been able to put my boat in at Fatboys & run accross Jones when other boats second guessed themselves. I sat at the dock & watched others change their minds. Earlier in the week when the water was blown out I was able to get in & out of areas where most boats wouldn't & run accross the bay in stuff wind & chop at 40 mph & not get wet at all. I've run my boat offshore in 1 footers & been ok. I don't jetty fish much at all so I don't really care how it handles rollers. I have taken a 4 foot wave over the bow & it sucked. I have been on Thomas B's 24'11" Haynie cat & that is a bad *** boat too. His layout is awesome & the boat rides really well. Do your research & if you want to take a ride shoot me a pm. GL.... PR


Seems to me the only people who think the Shoalwater 23 cat is wet are the people who DON'T have one. I know I've never been wet. The JH may be nice. I have a v hull as well. But don't lie about boat you don't have being wet.


----------



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

*Important*

Just like many have stated on here, defining what you typically fish and your goals should shape your decision. I own a *23 ft Shoalwater cat*, and would not trade it for any other boat. It handles chop very well, and I do not experience any of the issues off the 21 cat mentioned previously. This boat will float as shallow as any boat on the market in its comparable class. And getting up, forget about it, if the bottom is half soft, you can ge up with no issues, even if you are sitting on the bottom. This is the ultimate boat for me as it meets, strike that, exceeds all my needs. Comments about the Shoalwater cat being wet, WRONG, it is a VERY dry boat.

Handles chop well, check
Floats shallow, check
gets up VERY shallow, check
Hauls arse, check!


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

RedAg said:


> Just like many have stated on here, defining what you typically fish and your goals should shape your decision. I own a *23 ft Shoalwater cat*, and would not trade it for any other boat. It handles chop very well, and I do not experience any of the issues off the 21 cat mentioned previously. This boat will float as shallow as any boat on the market in its comparable class. And getting up, forget about it, if the bottom is half soft, you can ge up with no issues, even if you are sitting on the bottom. This is the ultimate boat for me as it meets, strike that, exceeds all my needs. Comments about the Shoalwater cat being wet, WRONG, it is a VERY dry boat.
> 
> Handles chop well, check
> Floats shallow, check
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## MissionBay (Jun 29, 2007)

I fish in several areas in the Rockport area most being in Mission / Copano / port bay area. I also fish Aransas bay all the way down to baffin bay and everything in between. I like to drift fish in places like shamrock cove, east flats and so on. 

Thanks for the info you have giving me so far it looks like I will sctatch the Explorer off my list and look at the transcat


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

If you want a boat you will be completely satisfied with for many years go with the JH B240-I have owned or been on just about all of them & this is it.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

JH B240








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Lakeandbay said:


> Seems to me the only people who think the Shoalwater 23 cat is wet are the people who DON'T have one. I know I've never been wet. The JH may be nice. I have a v hull as well. But don't lie about boat you don't have being wet.


So what you are saying is that just because i dont own one, my opinion doesnt count because I guess you are implying i dont know how to properly drive one -despite my experience of riding in one that a guide uses every day ....gotcha!

Yet you openly admit that you haven't even been on a JH.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Btw, i never said a Shoalcat was a wet boat, but it is no match for the JH on a rough day. Just look at the hull designs, that big El Pescador looking nose is made for plowing waves.


----------



## jgmorales (Feb 8, 2010)

I run a 21 shoalwater and it is great ever an issue. We were gigging one night in six inches with 4 people on the boat. Amazing boat


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

spotsndots said:


> So what you are saying is that just because i dont own one, my opinion doesnt count because I guess you are implying i dont know how to properly drive one -despite my experience of riding in one that a guide uses every day ....gotcha!
> 
> Yet you openly admit that you haven't even been on a JH.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I have yet to ever mention a JH in any post I've ever made! And by far not bashing it like you did others. I'm sure it's a bad aXx boat.

Your opinion may count. But I don't see how it can be very accurate if you've only had brief experiences with it.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

I just sold my 23' shoalwater cat to my dad so he can use it in Port Mansfield because it can get super hairy down there when it is blowing. That boat does an AMAZING job and will get up in places where nearly all boats will not. I ended up buying an SCB to replace the shoalwater for my upper coast uses, couldn't be more happy.

The shoalwater is a very dry boat, I've actually also been in a JH 240 with a 150 TRP multiple times and nonetheless that boat is impressive in chop and in shallow water since it is not a tunnel.


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Blue Fury said:


> I just sold my 23' shoalwater cat to my dad so he can use it in Port Mansfield because it can get super hairy down there when it is blowing. That boat does an AMAZING job and will get up in places where nearly all boats will not. I ended up buying an SCB to replace the shoalwater for my upper coast uses, couldn't be more happy.
> 
> The shoalwater is a very dry boat, I've actually also been in a JH 240 with a 150 TRP multiple times and nonetheless that boat is impressive in chop and in shallow water since it is not a tunnel.


PM is where we run ours. I have an XLR8 also it's great for running north but it gets tricky in places like West bay or further south.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Lakeandbay said:


> I have yet to ever mention a JH in any post I've ever made! And by far not bashing it like you did others. I'm sure it's a bad aXx boat.
> 
> Your opinion may count. But I don't see how it can be very accurate if you've only had brief experiences with it.


I guess it depends on how you want to read into then. You plainly stated the only ones knocking the Shoalwater cat are ones that DON'T own one. It is obvious that I don't own one so you did include me with your post. I guess you consider it bashing because I said your boat wasn't as smooth and dry as my boat in my opinion after I have ridden in both of them. Did you ever consider it me bashing JH when I said your boat would definitely get up shallower??

As far as my opinion not being very accurate because of only having brief experiences with it....that may be true if I was praising it saying it was the absolute best there was....however the one time I did ride in it, with an experienced guide who owns the boat operating it, it wasn't as smooth or dry as my boat in the same conditions. Maybe that explains it in more simple terms for you.

I thought I was pretty even handed on it...I said both boats have there places....but I guess that's not good enough for you so if it makes you feel better then here I will say if for you..The shoalwater cat is the only way to go....it eats up the rough stuff and is a better ride than any other boat ever made!!


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

spotsndots said:


> I guess it depends on how you want to read into then. You plainly stated the only ones knocking the Shoalwater cat are ones that DON'T own one. It is obvious that I don't own one so you did include me with your post. I guess you consider it bashing because I said your boat wasn't as smooth and dry as my boat in my opinion after I have ridden in both of them. Did you ever consider it me bashing JH when I said your boat would definitely get up shallower??
> 
> As far as my opinion not being very accurate because of only having brief experiences with it....that may be true if I was praising it saying it was the absolute best there was....however the one time I did ride in it, with an experienced guide who owns the boat operating it, it wasn't as smooth or dry as my boat in the same conditions. Maybe that explains it in more simple terms for you.
> 
> I thought I was pretty even handed on it...I said both boats have there places....but I guess that's not good enough for you so if it makes you feel better then here I will say if for you..The shoalwater cat is the only way to go....it eats up the rough stuff and is a better ride than any other boat ever made!!


If it makes you happy we have a XLR8 and a Chiquita as well. And they are all totally different boats and do different things. And my XLR is the smoothest of them all. All I was saying is I've never seen the cat get wet. That's it!


----------



## C-KRIGAR (Jul 16, 2011)

I enjoy my explorer but its my first shallow water boat so I can't say a whole lot. It isn't very fast and handles waves a lil different than other boats Iv drove. It doesn't like waves coming at it from the side very much but handles waves head on excellent. I ran it on plane in 6 inches easy. I love it but I can understand there are much better boats out there they are just out of my price range.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

*23 Shoalwater Cat*

If you want the best of both worlds the 23 Shoalwater is the absolute best on the market. It will run and float skinny and cross big bays in high winds and chop and keep you safe and relatively dry....I have loved mine for the past 4 years and am going to a new 23 cat later this year. If you want a test ride I will be happy to oblige if you are in the upper coast area. Check her out....


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Bottom line Shoalwater will get you shallower but the JH will handle the chop & keep you drier-I am speaking from experience with both.


----------



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

Court said:


> Bottom line Shoalwater will get you shallower but the JH will handle the chop & keep you drier-I am speaking from experience with both.


Court, I could not argue with that statement. Again, I think it is important to ask what type of fishing you do, or want to do. Start there and it will lead you to the answer. I cannot stress this enough. There is no one perfect boat for all fisherman, but I do know I love my Shoalwater 23 Cat.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

RedAg said:


> Court, I could not argue with that statement. Again, I think it is important to ask what type of fishing you do, or want to do. Start there and it will lead you to the answer. I cannot stress this enough. There is no one perfect boat for all fisherman, but I do know I love my Shoalwater 23 Cat.


I agree-They are both excellent boats.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

RedAg said:


> Court, I could not argue with that statement. Again, I think it is important to ask what type of fishing you do, or want to do. Start there and it will lead you to the answer. I cannot stress this enough. There is no one perfect boat for all fisherman, but I do know I love my Shoalwater 23 Cat.


RedAg That is exactly what I said earlier and I agree with you 100%. When we fished out of Bay Flats lodge last fall we ran back into some back lakes that there is no way I would try that in my boat. I was truly impressed with how shallow it got up....as in the bottom of my calf and I am 6ft tall for comparison. That was on a grass and sand pocket flat.

I don't usually fish that shallow and surely don't care to run my boat that shallow which is why I prefer the smoother ride. Your boat and Lakeand bay are nice boats so please don't think I am bashing them. It is reasons like the above that I have almost quit posting here anymore...you can't speak your piece based on your experiences without offending someone any more.

I guess unfortunately for me I don't sugar coat anything and there is very little if any political correctness in me. LB if you are offended then I apologize.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Lakeandbay said:


> PM is where we run ours. I have an XLR8 also it's great for running north but it gets tricky in places like West bay or further south.


I see a lot of the Xlr8's from corpus running down in PM, but if thats the one in your avatar i haven't seen yours yet. I agree, anything south of the first duckblind is west bay is shoalwater territory..

But it will be nice to get to gladys and land cut in the SCB in about 8 minutes! lol.


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Blue Fury said:


> I see a lot of the Xlr8's from corpus running down in PM, but if thats the one in your avatar i haven't seen yours yet. I agree, anything south of the first duckblind is west bay is shoalwater territory..
> 
> But it will be nice to get to gladys and land cut in the SCB in about 8 minutes! lol.


Yeah the scb is my dream boat. Luckily I've been fortunate to be able to buy the XLR at 24 yrs old. My dad wasn't happy with me putting so many hours of his cat. I fish down there usually during the week in the XLR and the weekends with my dad and his boat.

Spots don't worry about it. I know what you mean about posting.


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

Glad to see positive posts on JH and Shoalwater 23' CAT. I guess I have the best of both worlds because we own a 23' Shoalwater CAT & it was completely rigged at Sport Marine (JH Boats). It is always great dealing with Bob and his entire team.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I run a 24' JH with a TRP and can honestly say that until I ran a 24' Tran SVT I thought I had the perfect boat. There is no perfect boat; all are made to do different things in different ways.

You won't be disappointed in a 24' JH if you don't plan on stopping where it's super skinny. 

TH


----------

